# Price of show quality Flemish Giants?



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 11, 2008)

I was just looking at alot of breeders for Flemish's and most of them are charging Â£90-Â£140 (about, $180-$280) and I was wondering if this was a normal/good price?


----------



## polly (Jun 11, 2008)

Most of the breeders I know charge around Â£60 - Â£80 but i know more conti breeders than flemmie breeders. Most of the breeders that dont breed giants think its atrocious lol (there was a discussion at the show i was at on saturday!) Only know that because Bruce was asking about for a good conti breeder for a blue for me to show and have as pet ( but i dont know that )


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 11, 2008)

In the US, most Breeders are getting $100 for pet quality Flemish and show quality Flemish seem to be going for between $150.00 - $200.00, buta good stud buck recently sold for $300+ (and I was offered, and turned down, $500 for a blue doe.)

Keep in mind that the Flemish can not be raised in tiny little cage like other rabbits. They need s-p-a-c-e! They eat more and they are a little more work than little bunnies. There are a lot less people breeding them for show (requiring higher standards than pet quality). So the asking price will start out higher.

Price is usually predicated onhow badly you want the rabbit and how good it is. (ie: how close to the standard, what attributes the animal has and how well it would blend with your present herd.) 

I bought a Black doe from another breeder, she produced4 Blue Grand Champions out of her first 2litters with me. Then I lost her... I paid twice as much for her Blue sister to try to regain the blood lines. 

Only you can determine if a Rabbitis worth the asking price. If you are buying your first rabbit, (or building a new herd) it helps to have a mentor or experienced person helping you out.

Just wanted to add: Most breeders, myself included, give major discounts to 4-H and other kids getting into showing and breeding. I would NEVER try to ask a kid for that much money! (But I've been lied to and cheated by kids too... I just ask people to be honest.)


----------



## j0292 (Jun 11, 2008)

i think it would depend what you want to do with the rabbit

if you just want it for a pet, then a lower grade cheaper one is 'ideal'

or, if your looking to breed or show, make sure they are BRC rung, (and BRC rung parents) and comes from a line show winners or what-not 

i would say more like Â£50 - Â£80 is better. 

EDIT - ive had a look on the net for contis, and even BRC bunnies go for around 60-80


----------



## polly (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah but it all depends on who you know and who they know


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 12, 2008)

Most breeders on the West Coast are charging from 75.00 to 95.00 dollars for their show quality Flemish. I know of only two out here that charge 150.00 -200.00. That is a pretty high price for California, Washington and Oregon.

I myself have never been charged more than 75.00 for a flemish giant except once and I have never charged more than 75.00. The one time I paid more, I paid 150.00 and I had to return it to the breeder in short order as it had real problems. LOL

In our FG club we pretty much agree anything over 100.00 would be too high.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 14, 2008)

In my area, prices even from fairly well-known breeders are more like $50 each. Most of these breeders will give discounts for 4-Hers, too. Of course, it seems that vet prices around here are a lot lower, too. I only have to pay $55 for a neuter, and $70 for a spay.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 14, 2008)

You are in the midwest. Isn't that the heart of FG country? Maybe that is why prices are lower because there are so many FG's out there compared to here.

Our vet prices are out of sight here. Fortunately, I rarely have to go. Well, unitl this year anyway. I had one eyelid surgery that cost 219.00.LOL

Our fecal floats are nine dollars. All my babies get those when they are weaned looking for any sign of cocci. I have never had cocci in the barn but I do know a couple people who have been devastated by it so I like to check.

Our pasteurella screenings are 13 dollars as are culturing any abcess or infection. Necropsies get done at the UC lab and are 55 dollars.

And I sold a lovely junior two days ago for 75.00. My 4H discount brings the price down to 45 dollars.

Pets are 25 dollars.

But I do know of two people on the west coast who go as high as 300 dollars which is just way too much to pay for a rabbit especially if it has never been to a specialty show or ARBA. I can almost make a case for it if it wins BIS at the ARBA convention or if it does well in all Flemish shows. Almost- not quite.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 14, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *

But I do know of two people on the west coast who go as high as 300 dollars which is just way too much to pay for a rabbit especially if it has never been to a specialty show or ARBA. I can almost make a case for it if it wins BIS at the ARBA convention or if it does well in all Flemish shows. Almost- not quite.



I think the rabbit would have to be a proven breeder too, for me to even consider such aprice. Not thatI could afford a $300 rabbit anyway.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 14, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> Our vet prices are out of sight here. Fortunately, I rarely have to go. Well, unitl this year anyway. I had one eyelid surgery that cost 219.00.LOL
> Our fecal floats are nine dollars. All my babies get those when they are weaned looking for any sign of cocci. I have never had cocci in the barn but I do know a couple people who have been devastated by it so I like to check.
> 
> Our pasteurella screenings are 13 dollars as are culturing any abcess or infection. Necropsies get done at the UC lab and are 55 dollars.
> ...



East Coast, USA: A Spay here is $220.00+/ Neuter is $120. Fecal floats are $15.00 each. Pasturella screening is $25.00. I paid $100 each for 4 basic necropsies last fall. (Won't tell you what I paid for detailed slides to be examined at Cornell!) 10 day course of Baytril for a Flemish is $50. (And we know 10 days is never enough.)

I spent $312.00 on a Mini Rex with an injured eye. And that was mostly for meds over the course of 4 weeks.


Generally, I get $75.00-$100 for a Flemish. (4-H is around $45) I have to charge that much to make sure the rabbits are not being eaten. Around here, lots of people will pay $25.00-$35.00 for a rabbit (especially a LARGE rabbit) to make it a dinner. 

But the question originally phrased was about SHOW QUALITY, and based on what I saw at the Flemish National last April, most of the rabbits went for $150+.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh you are kidding me. 25 to make sure it is not eaten? That's awful. Not enough meat on those big bones. How awful.

Where I live the rabbit crowd is divided between really fancy dwarfs and minis and the commercials meats like Californians. People do not generally look for Flemish to eat because so many Californians are here.

For some reason people like the California babies. For instance one person's rabbit had a litter and the lady down the street took six babies home to raise herself for food.

But like I said I only know two people out here that charge more than a 100.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Looks like I am gonna have to go for a breeder instead of a rescue afterall - next problem, I have no idea where there is a breeder :grumpy: lol


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

LUV bunniez there is a girl on one of the forums i use that has flemmies for sale in flemish and cant remember the other colour. There will be a breed club for flemmies in teh uk try gooogling it. Also other place to look is teh back of teh fur and feather magazine.

heres one to start you off. (if you get in touch with one breeder chances are they pretty much all know each other so may find someone closer to you.

www.lapinfreeservers.com


----------



## RabbitTrader.com (Jun 22, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I was just looking at alot of breeders for Flemish's and most of them are charging Â£90-Â£140 (about, $180-$280) and I was wondering if this was a normal/good price?




I've noticed on our rabbit classifieds website the price of Flemish is around $50-75. There is one listing for pets at $15.00 each. (We only allow listings in the US right now though, but thought those price ranges might help).There aren't too many listed on the site right now, we could use some more Flemish breeders!


Crystal
Rabbit Trader


----------

